# 1 Pair-Pole Swiching Receptacle Breakers (120V)



## eliasgarcia22 (May 6, 2020)

Hello everyone. I ran across an electrical design that calls out for the installation of 6 receptacles (outdoor) that will be on a single circuit connected to a 40 amp breaker.

The plan calls for the installation of "1-40AMP (1 PAIR-POLE SWITCHING) RECEPTACLE BREAKER (120V)" and 3#6 conductors to connect them all(quite a distance from eachother). Furthermore, the design labels the circuit as "R-1 A/B". When I look at the plan, every other receptacle is labelled as R-1A and R-1B. I am confused on why would the designer label the receptacles as such. Are they not all connected to a single circuit? If not then does the "1 pair-pole switching receptacle breaker" have anything to do with this.

Any relevant comment is highly appreciated. I attached a picture to provide further reference. Please ask me any questions.

Respectfully,


-Elias


----------



## eliasgarcia22 (May 6, 2020)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rq_01hMV8MKDpEMtYOS-Bm-qHrbQBajk


----------

